# Cuentavueltas Scalextric



## alegarcia (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola estoy construyendo una pista  tipo scalextric y puse un cruce de carril para compensarla ( doy una vuelta por un carril y otra vuelta por el otro) se me complico con el cuenta vueltas porque no puede ser mecanico ni con foto control tendria que ser algo que identifique a cada auto en particular, alguien tiene idea como puedo hacerlo.
Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola Alegarcia ,quizas colocando unos reed tenemos de varios tipos, con un pequeño iman en lugar distinto en cada coche coincidiendo con el reed (en la pista )tendrias cuenta vueltas independientes ,te mando una pagina ,como información , en tiendas especiaizadas estan sueltos y son muy pequeños,suerte un saludo
http://www.ademco.es/catalogo/ficheros/SECCION_INTRUSION_10000_15000_0.htm


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2009)

No funciona el enlace.


----------



## Dano (Mar 22, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> No funciona el enlace.



Ese mensaje es del 2006


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2009)

Vaya, es verdad.

PD: Si que pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Bandus (Mar 26, 2009)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Alegarcia ,quizas colocando unos reed tenemos de varios tipos, con un pequeño iman en lugar distinto en cada coche coincidiendo con el reed (en la pista )tendrias cuenta vueltas independientes ,te mando una pagina ,como información , en tiendas especiaizadas estan sueltos y son muy pequeños,suerte un saludo
> http://www.ademco.es/catalogo/ficheros/SECCION_INTRUSION_10000_15000_0.htm


Yo hice algo parecido como dice el amigo pepepuerto pero con la variante de microswitch de palanca larga, por supuesto que los coches eran de 15cm de largo cada uno y no habia problemas cuando pasaban los coches por los switch. El sistema de cuentavueltas lo hice con un pic16F84 el cual daba la cantidad de vueltas y el ganador de la carrera, estaba bueno el trabajo. Saludos cordiales. Bandus.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2009)

vamos a ver, si un reed switch por algun motivo , de velocidad o lo que sea no va, esos autitos se golpean, andan a lo loco ..........es la mas facil el reed switch , pero busquemos algo mas complejo sin irnos al carajo , supongamso que el iman no va .
que otra hay ?

supongamos que cada auto mantienen su carril ......... no ? 
asi que ........a ver .......si a cada auto (son 2) le ponemos de un lado espejado y del otro opaco.
y de cada lado un sensor optico ?
cuando pasa el auto que es : lo detecta.
si pasa el otro que no es vera la parte no espejada.

y una sola barrera ?
hay forma ?
habria que tener en cuenta si los 2 van a la par, sera capaz de detectarlos ?
o que se cambien de carril los locos .........

es para pensar ideas, entretenido .
saludos


----------



## kankohr (Oct 13, 2022)

Saludos a todos*.
S*ucede que adquir*í* para la navidad de mi hijo y mía 😅 una pista de autos de carrera, de esas que tienen un riel para suministrar energía a los autos.
*M*e gustaría modificar uno de los  coches para convertirlo en patrulla (ya que mi hijo es fanático de estas y se que le encantaría)y hacerla un poco más entretenida para el. 
*H*e conseguido una placa de con sirena y luces de un juguete viejo y quiero ponérsela al carro, de modo que cada que complete una vuelta suene la sirena.
*L*os problemas que tengo son dos: 
*E*l primero es que la pista le inyecta al carro entre 6 y 12*V* dependiendo de que tan rápido quieras ir en la pista*-*(se controla con un mando que tiene un gatillo a modo de acelerador) y la placa que funcionaba con baterías es de 4.5v.
*T*raté colocando una resistencia  pero la placa solo funciona al meter acelerador a fondo y se apaga al bajar un poco la velocidad. ¿Hay alguna forma de que mantenga los 4.5v independientemente del rango de voltaje de entre 6 y 12v  que le da la pista?
El segundo problema es que la placa ya tiene sus dos luz LED pero son blancas y titilan al ritmo de la sirena  yo quiero ponerle un LED bicolor rojo y azul (la idea es que parezca patrulla) pero este se enciende solo en rojo supongo por la corriente intermitente que le da la placa.
*N*o sé si con un condensador se podrá solucionar, si fuera así,*-*¿de cuántos μf y voltaje  debería ser?.
Disculpas por qué me quedo un poco largo el cuento pero quería dar a entender la y idea y los detalles del proyecto.
*D*e antemano muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda


----------



## sergiot (Oct 13, 2022)

No es tan simple lo que intentas hacer, hay que ver todo y hasta donde es posible, desde tensiones, consumos, peso de los que intentas poner, y demas cosas.
No podes colocar una resistencia asi como asi, es por eso que solo te funcionó con acelerador al maximo, si el consumo de esa placa es variable, cosa que si lo es, no se puede calcular una resistencia.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 13, 2022)

kankohr dijo:


> El segundo problema es que la placa ya tiene sus dos luz LED pero son blancas y titilan al ritmo de la sirena  yo quiero ponerle un LED bicolor rojo y azul (la idea es que parezca patrulla) pero este se enciende solo en rojo supongo por la corriente intermitente....



Creo que supones mal y creo que tu problema es que de seguro pusiste una sola resistencia y los dos LED en paralelo, en especial por lo que hace.
El LED rojo hace de "zener" y "capa" la tensión a unos 2V y el LED azul necesita 3V para encender. Pon dos resistencias, una para cada LED y vuelve a probar.

Por lo demás deberás modificar la pista y agregar otro "rail" para alimentar las luces sin que el auto se mueva y alguna forma de indicarle al auto que ha completado una vuelta. Muy difícil.

No puedes dejar la pista con alimentación para que los LED funcionen siempre, el auto comenzara a andar.

Si tuviera que encararlo, yo usaría tensión alterna y rectificaría a media onda para los LED y media (el otro ciclo) para el motor. El problema es que se pierde potencia de esa forma. Pero es lo mas "sencillo" que se me ocurre y entrecomille porque hay que modificar el mando también.... Igual estoy pensado en voz alta.

La otra es buscar como hacen con las maquetas de los ferrocarriles pero eso ya involucra mucha electrónica, no es tan simple como un par de resistencias.

Resumiendo me contentaría con que funcione las luces... como dije: dos resistencias, una para cada LED.


----------



## kankohr (Oct 13, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> No es tan simple lo que intentas hacer, hay que ver todo y hasta donde es posible, desde tensiones, consumos, peso de los que intentas poner, y demas cosas.
> No podes colocar una resistencia asi como asi, es por eso que solo te funcionó con acelerador al maximo, si el consumo de esa placa es variable, cosa que si lo es, no se puede calcular una resistencia.


Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
*S*upongamos que el consumo de la placa no es variable, de todas maneras no es como que me preocupe mucho si algo le pasa a la placa pues es reciclada de un juguete que ya no servía.
*L*a pista aporta de 6v a 12v 1A. La placa puede funcionar con 4v a 5v 100mAh  el peso es despreciable  pues pertenecía a una patrulla miniatura de  3 pulgadas.
*L*a que si es variable es la pista existe algún componente capas de estabilizar esa corriente de 6-12v a 4.5v?


switchxxi dijo:


> Creo que supones mal y creo que tu problema es que de seguro pusiste una sola resistencia y los dos LED en paralelo, en especial por lo que hace.
> El LED rojo hace de "zener" y "capa" la tensión a unos 2V y el LED azul necesita 3V para encender. Pon dos resistencias, una para cada LED y vuelve a probar.
> 
> Por lo demás deberás modificar la pista y agregar otro "rail" para alimentar las luces sin que el auto se mueva y alguna forma de indicarle al auto que ha completado una vuelta. Muy difícil.
> ...


Saludos.
*C*reo que no me di a entender, la placa pertenecía a una patrulla miniatura que si uno le presionaba un botón está sonaba la sirena y encendía dos LED blancos, funcionaba con tres baterías de botón estás que traen todos los aparatos chinos. los LED blancos titilanban al ritmo de la sirena, yo quiero cambiar esos dos LED blancos por un solo LED de esos que cambian de color entre rojo y azul y precisamente con el mismo ritmo de una patrulla real.
*P*or eso quiero ponerle este LED y no uno rojo y uno azul donde estaban los blancos  que si funcionan pero titilan al ritmo de la música obviamente pues es la tensión que reciben (intermitente). 
*S*é que és un capricho mío para que se vea más bonito, pero también me sirve para aprender  a solucionar este tipo de problemas.
Respecto a lo del riel no es necesario puesto que lo que quiero es que se encienda la sirena y luz cuando el carro empiece a andar  no que esté todo el tiempo encendida.
Y lo de que se encienda en cada vuelta también lo tengo resuelto, puesto que la placa tiene un botón para encender las funciones, basta con mover ese botón y colocar algo en la pista de modo que cuando el auto pase por ahí se presione el botón. Estos carro son pesado y adquieren bastante inercia creo que no habría problema con eso pues así funciona el contador de las vueltas.

Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de contestar


----------



## unmonje (Oct 14, 2022)

kankohr dijo:


> Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Supongamos que el consumo de la placa no es variable, de todas maneras no es como que me preocupe mucho si algo le pasa a la placa pues es reciclada de un juguete que ya no servía.  La pista aporta de 6v a 12v 1A. La placa puede funcionar con 4v a 5v 100mAh  el peso es despreciable  pues pertenecía a una patrulla miniatura de  3 pulgadas.   La que si es variable es la pista existe algún componente capas de estabilizar esa corriente de 6-12v a 4.5v?
> 
> Saludos. Creo que no me di a entender, la placa pertenecía a una patrulla miniatura que si uno le presionaba un botón está sonaba la sirena y encendía dos LED blancos, funcionaba con tres baterías de botón estás que traen todos los aparatos chinos. los LED blancos titilanban al ritmo de la sirena, yo quiero cambiar esos dos LED blancos por un solo LED de esos que cambian de color entre rojo y azul y precisamente con el mismo ritmo de una patrulla real. Por eso quiero ponerle este LED y no uno rojo y uno azul donde estaban los blancos  que si funcionan pero titilan al ritmo de la música obviamente pues es la tensión que reciben (intermitente). Sé que és un capricho mío para que se vea más bonito, pero también me sirve para aprender  a solucionar este tipo de problemas.
> Respecto a lo del riel no es necesario puesto que lo que quiero es que se encienda la sirena y luz cuando el carro empiece a andar  no que esté todo el tiempo encendida.
> ...


En este módulo en el circulo rojo, donde iría el cuentavueltas, usted podría poner todo oculto y no necesariamente dentro del auto. Es laborioso pero se puede hacer  a saber :
Aparte de los comandos, usted DEBE ingresar energia desde  otro adaptador adicional, para alimentar tanto los autos, como estos circuitos.
Como dijo que quiere aprender, con un sensor de efecto HALL a manera de botón,  podria activar las sirenas al pasar el auto y activar la luces a su antojo, de paso contar la vueltas si quiere. Lo único que varia es el precio y el tiempo de implementación.
Respecto al patrullero...  yo tuve esta pista de niño, y le hacia de todo, hasta luces tenian los autos.
Abajo se ve un chasis 1:32, ahi puede poner bastante electrónica y capacitores para alimentar unos leds destellantes a su gusto.
Al trabajo, que no es poco. El patrullero despues lo pinta, sobre un molde de la marca de auto que le guste...tiene para rato.
¿Vamos a hablar en serio de escala  1:32  o KE LO KE EH ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 14, 2022)

Hace apenas 35 años me dedicaba a las carreras de esto ... obviamente que todo el esfuerzo iba a la performance , que llego a ser impresionante , tanto que dejé porque requeria una especializacion ( = billetera) muy grande .
A esa pista le hice un cuentavueltas electrónico ( antes usaban contadores de maquina de tejer ) con la particularidad de que tenia el modo "carrera" ( cuentavueltas ) y el modo "practica" en la cual cada vez que pasaba el auto te daba el tiempo que habias hecho.
Me gusta la idea de implementarlo en la pista , te quitaria un armatoste dentro del pobre autito .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2022)

Mabuchi Mura Hippie  (era anaranjado ?)


----------



## kankohr (Oct 14, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hace apenas 35 años me dedicaba a las carreras de esto ... obviamente que todo el esfuerzo iba a la performance , que llego a ser impresionante , tanto que dejé porque requeria una especializacion ( = billetera) muy grande .
> A esa pista le hice un cuentavueltas electrónico ( antes usaban contadores de maquina de tejer ) con la particularidad de que tenia el modo "carrera" ( cuentavueltas ) y el modo "practica" en la cual cada vez que pasaba el auto te daba el tiempo que habias hecho.
> Me gusta la idea de implementarlo en la pista , te quitaria un armatoste dentro del pobre autito .


Hola, estaría genial poder hacerle un cuenta vueltas con cuenta tiempo como el tuyo,no tendrás las instrucciones por ahí verdad.😅 
Y si, implementar la sirena dentro de la pista sería la opción a seguir. Si no consigo solucionar lo de la variación de corriente.
En verdad suena a armatoste pero en realidad es una pequeña placa con un mini parlante que no llegan a pesar los dos gramos y medio.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 14, 2022)

kankohr dijo:


> Hola, estaría genial poder hacerle un cuenta vueltas con cuenta tiempo como el tuyo,no tendrás las instrucciones por ahí verdad.😅
> Y si, implementar la sirena dentro de la pista sería la opción a seguir. Si no consigo solucionar lo de la variación de corriente.
> En verdad suena a armatoste pero en realidad es una pequeña placa con un mini parlante que no llegan a pesar los dos gramos y medio.


A ver. un simple sensor de efecto hall, conectado al móvil con una app que cuente los tiempos de vuelta , las vueltas y hasta suene las sireñas sin tanto gasto de recursos.
Pero si lo que quiere es gastar pasta , he aqui un ejemplo con PLC SIEMENS, para que no nos moderen el tópico  👇
Ademas le hace un aleatorio de 4 pistas y llama a los amigos para apostar porque si quiere el cotrolador le maneja los autos y la vleocidad en las curvas


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 15, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mabuchi Mura Hippie  (era anaranjado ?)


Mura not Mabuchi ! El hippie había blanco, negro y rosado!


kankohr dijo:


> Hola, estaría genial poder hacerle un cuenta vueltas con cuenta tiempo como el tuyo,no tendrás las instrucciones por ahí verdad.😅
> Y si, implementar la sirena dentro de la pista sería la opción a seguir. Si no consigo solucionar lo de la variación de corriente.
> En verdad suena a armatoste pero en realidad es una pequeña placa con un mini parlante que no llegan a pesar los dos gramos y medio.


Prometo revolver los papiros a ver si me quedo algo... Pero la idea es está: era un contador de 3 dígitos CMOS, cambiabas la entrada del sensor de la pista a la alterna rectificada (100 Hz) y cuadrada con un Schmitt
Con lo cual medias tiempo con precisión de 0.01 segundo


----------



## 426ivan (Oct 15, 2022)

kankohr dijo:


> Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> *S*upongamos que el consumo de la placa no es variable, de todas maneras no es como que me preocupe mucho si algo le pasa a la placa pues es reciclada de un juguete que ya no servía.
> *L*a pista aporta de 6v a 12v 1A. La placa puede funcionar con 4v a 5v 100mAh  el peso es despreciable  pues pertenecía a una patrulla miniatura de  3 pulgadas.
> *L*a que si es variable es la pista existe algún componente capas de estabilizar esa corriente de 6-12v a 4.5v?
> ...


Quieres bajar de 6-12V variables a 5V?
Tal vez un regulador 7805 y listo.

Los 6 a 12 entran al 7805 y salen 5V constantes sin importar la entrada.
Con probar no pierdes nada.


----------



## kankohr (Oct 15, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Quieres bajar de 6-12V variables a 5V?
> Tal vez un regulador 7805 y listo.
> 
> Los 6 a 12 entran al 7805 y salen 5V constantes sin importar la entrada.
> Con probar no pierdes nada.


Hola. 
 Esa solución si me parece más factible por sencilla y liviana.
También había pensado en un diodo Sener con su resistencia pero no sé si será capas de estabilizar tanto rango de voltaje . Tu que crees?


----------



## 426ivan (Oct 15, 2022)

La verdad que me gusta más lo del regulador porque maneja hasta 1A. O si el consumo es menor, podrías usar un 78L05. Así no habría problemas de peso o espacio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2022)

Podrías mejor usar un regulador switching SMD y le sueldas cables en las patas


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2022)

Si, un regulador lineal parece poco/nada adecuado para ese uso.


----------

